

Show HN: Learn Facts. Be Smart. – SnapFact - discoversquare
http://snapfact.me

======
calbear81
Interesting, I would be more interested in learning the "why" in addition to
the "what". This Feynman story is instructive in that sense:
[http://www.haveabit.com/feynman/2](http://www.haveabit.com/feynman/2)

~~~
discoversquare
That's really interesting. Thanks for the share. The "why" surely gives deeper
understanding and gives context.

------
sixpenrose16
It would be nice if community could contribute with submissions.

